# Interiors from CARS INC.? Good quality?



## PJ_STYLES (Dec 10, 2003)

I am looking to get a new interior for my 63 impala SS. Just wondering how good the quality is from CARS INC.? Anyone ever get an interior from them? How was the quality? Are all these companies that are selling interior components, do they come from china? Thanks.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Cars Inc is great.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 29 2010, 12:21 PM~17640852
> *Cars Inc is great.
> *


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

I called Ciadella Interiors in Tempe AZ. (800-994-8388, ciadellainteriors.com) They sent me samples for my 62. The samples were pretty good quality.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PJ_STYLES_@May 28 2010, 09:16 PM~17636533
> *I am looking to get a new interior for my 63 impala SS. Just wondering how good the quality is from CARS INC.? Anyone ever get an interior from them? How was the quality? Are all these companies that are selling interior components, do they come from china? Thanks.
> *


CARS INC....I MEAN I SAY IT....#1 FOR OG INTERIORS.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Pete Ciadella was bought out by CARS years ago. When CARS moved back up north from Arizona, Pete stayed in AZ and opened Cidella's Interiors back up.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 30 2010, 08:04 PM~17649523
> *Pete Ciadella was bought out by CARS years ago.  When CARS moved back up north from Arizona, Pete stayed in AZ and opened Cidella's Interiors back up.
> *


Ok. So that's the story. I knew Cars bought them out, but didn't know how Ciadella opened back up. So now Cars and Ciadella have the same quality interiors ??


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Seems like it, i just order the upper solid and lower patterned fabric for my 64 from Ciadella and looks great...

WAYYYY CHEAPER too compared to Cars Inc.


----------



## Chevster (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey- this is Natalie from Ciadella Interiors. We love the Lay it Low members! Thanks for the kind words, it's sincerely appreciated! If we can help, please let us know. Give us a call or shoot us an email and we can give you a quote for your interior or send you some samples. 
Also, if you have any pictures of your Ciadella interior I can feature on our new blog, please email them to me: [email protected]

Thanks! 
Natalie


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)




----------

